# Cubing gore



## Porcupine01 (Jan 29, 2021)

This is for bad lockup’s on puzzles, it’s like R/Cubing gore, but for the speed solving forums.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Here is one I got on megaminx


----------



## gruuby (Jan 29, 2021)

Hmm I give that one a 47/46.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Hmm I give that one a 47/46.


What is that rating system?


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 29, 2021)

One I got on 5x5


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> View attachment 14663


What the hell, I thought my megaminx lockup was bad


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> View attachment 14663


The first one isn't too crazy, it's just a twisted edge. I've gotten that one several times.
the second one though--


----------



## gruuby (Jan 29, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> What is that rating system?


It's a cursed rating system because the image is cursed lol.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> It's a cursed rating system because the image is cursed lol.


Oh, nice


----------



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

How did this happen


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 29, 2021)

.what??)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 29, 2021)

Thumbnail here do?


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nothing will ever illicit as much fear in me as seeing a really bad screw up during a magic or master magic solve.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 30, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Nothing will ever illicit as much fear in me as seeing a really bad screw up during a magic or master magic solve.


I spent 40 minutes untangling the strings only to snap one before I even completed a single solve on my magic


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Just got the Xman Shadow 6x6, was testing the turning, and, well, this wasn’t a good start to the 6x6...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 4, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Just got the Xman Shadow 6x6, was testing the turning, and, well, this wasn’t a good start to the 6x6...


why didn't you get the MGC !!!!!!!!


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Forgot it existed. Oops...


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Forgot it existed. Oops...


Besides, I’m a collector, not a speedcuber


----------



## Sub1Hour (Feb 4, 2021)

This is an old post from my days on r/cubers back when I thought it was a good way to connect to cubers (It sucks)


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 5, 2021)

This used to happen all the time when i used to main an Amazon cube!


----------



## qwr (Feb 5, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> This used to happen all the time when i used to main an Amazon cube!


weak


----------



## Caliber Cuber (Feb 5, 2021)

ya that its

amazon they were making money and fooling

hohoho


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 5, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> This is an old post from my days on r/cubers back when I thought it was a good way to connect to cubers (It sucks)


It has gotten worse. Too many beginners putting a picture of like 3 cubes with a caption like
"It ain't much, but it's all I got"


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 5, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> This used to happen all the time when i used to main an Amazon cube!


Literally just a pop, and that’s a qiyi sail w, a decent budget cube, I own 2 of them. It is probably tensioned too loose, as mine do not pop.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 5, 2021)

Caliber Cuber said:


> hohoho


santa pls


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 5, 2021)

Amazon does charge more tho... 
A qiyi clock is $40 there
And Qiyi MS is like $12


----------



## qwr (Feb 5, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Amazon does charge more tho...
> A qiyi clock is $40 there
> And Qiyi MS is like $12


they offer potentially free and faster shipping though


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 5, 2021)

qwr said:


> they offer potentially free and faster shipping though


However, there is no 7% off discount code, or cubicle rewards program


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Literally just a pop, and that’s a qiyi sail w, a decent budget cube, I own 2 of them. It is probably tensioned too loose, as mine do not pop.


It's always on its tightest


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 5, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> It's always on its tightest


Well idk. Mine get super tight, I should know as because when I was turning them into a Siamese cube I tightened them so they wouldn't turn when I was glueing them.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Feb 6, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It has gotten worse. Too many beginners putting a picture of like 3 cubes with a caption like
> "It ain't much, but it's all I got"


I'm glad I don't go on that subreddit anymore. The rule enforcement there is also super unclear. Some guy posted a picture of a homemade angstrom 354 and I thought "That's a good Idea I should do that". I lubed up my RS3 (original) and posted a picture that was basically the exact same as the guy previous, then It got taken down. The mods on that sub are also a little d-baggish, at least 2 years ago they were, not sure about modern-day though.

It's pretty unfortunate though, I've seen a lot of cool stuff over there, but the energy is off, it's not nearly as good as it is here.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 7, 2021)

One time my brother came into my room and scrambled all my 35 cubes...(Including an 11x11, some wacky shapeshifters and a Gigaminx.)


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

A few years back, I received my first ever 4x4 as a present, (it was a cheap amazon no-name brand, think it was a super cheap qiyi 4x4 though), I poped it the next day, and figured that I broke it (this was before I knew that poping happens) and I ended up throwing away the cube


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 8, 2021)

What??


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> What??


are you pointing out that the WCA logo has an "Incorrect" color scheme? That was probably designed when a japanese scheme was standard.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 8, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> are you pointing out that the WCA logo has an "Incorrect" color scheme? That was probably designed when a japanese scheme was standard.


Yea


----------



## isaaccubeman (Feb 9, 2021)

https://imgur.com/a/hzlKYLv


Weird pop on my self-magnetized Gan 356 R. All three pieces came out together and stayed connected. The cube was super loose and I was doing a one-handed solve.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 9, 2021)

isaaccubeman said:


> https://imgur.com/a/hzlKYLv
> 
> 
> Weird pop on my self-magnetized Gan 356 R. All three pieces came out together and stayed connected. The cube was super loose and I was doing a one-handed solve.


Not very bad, just a 3-piece pop


----------



## isaaccubeman (Feb 9, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Not very bad, just a 3-piece pop


Yeah, but it was super weird to me because they all stayed together.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 9, 2021)

isaaccubeman said:


> Yeah, but it was super weird to me because they all stayed together.


It's called magnets


----------



## isaaccubeman (Feb 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It's called magnets


Yes, I'm aware magnets do that. But it was surprising to me at the time. I didn't think the magnets were that strong.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It's called magnets


what r those?


----------



## Porcupine01 (May 12, 2021)

wack lockup on my "Wahooz" cube


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 12, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> What??


I hate it when people bring that up. there's nothing wrong with a color scheme that doesn't match the western one most are used to.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Porcupine01 (May 12, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I hate it when people bring that up. there's nothing wrong with a color scheme that doesn't match the western one most are used to.




oh, your fine. i was a young cuber at the time


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 12, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> oh, your fine. i was a young cuber at the time


 You have, in three months grown from, " OH WOAJ, LOOK AT thAt! I declare INCORRECT color scheme!" into, a full fledged man of a cucumber, err, cuber. A cuber who laughs in the face of cringe, a cuber who shakes his head in pity of those who themselves have not yet achieved greatness, a cuber who can solve a 4x4x4 Rubrixaning cu- wait... Is that, *gasp* A 10x10! AND a TIME of 1.2 seconds and uses this feat to achieve the attention of women well beyond his age !?! Surely this must be you as YOU posted it. I say good sir. You, have surpassed us all, in your grateness (stop trying to correct me you auto-corrector, I know what I meant.) and majestic ability. I see great hope in the future of WR's for cubing.


----------



## Porcupine01 (May 12, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> You have, in three months grown from, " OH WOAJ LOOK AT thAt!
> I declare INCORRECT color scheme!" into, a full fledged man of a cucumber, err, cuber. A cuber who laughs in the face of cringe a cuber who shakes his head in pity of those who themselves have not yet achieved greatness, a cuber who can solve a 4x4x4 Rubrixaning cu- wait... Is that, *gasp* A 10x10! AND a TIME of 1.2 seconds and use's this feat to achieve the attention of women well beyond his age !?! Surely this must be you as YOU posted it. I say good sir. You, have surpassed us all, in your grateness (stop trying to correct me you auto-corrector, I know what I meant.) and majestic ability. I see great hope in the future of WR's for cubing.
> 
> View attachment 15699


He He...
(100% was me XD)
I’m also doing math homework rn


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 12, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> He He...
> (100% was me XD)
> I’m also doing math homework rn


Just like any mastermind would do.


----------



## Porcupine01 (May 12, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Just like any mastermind would do.


IDK if that's a compliment or an insult. but thx for calling a mastermind, and u smart to.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 12, 2021)

Compared to a mere mortal. Maybe, unlikely though. Compared to Porcupine, that's absurd you are clearly trying to flatter me.

Might as well post something that relates to the thread. (Random picture not mine.)


----------



## Porcupine01 (May 12, 2021)

HM


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 12, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> HM


? Doesn't that mean hectometers?
maybe your abbreviations are above my understanding.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Porcupine01 (May 12, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> ? Doesn't that mean hectometers?
> maybe your abbreviations are above my understanding.


[/QUOTE]
oh, i meant Hmmm


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 12, 2021)

oh, i meant Hmmm
[/QUOTE]
AMAZING!


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 2, 2021)

my level of inconsistency is off the charts!


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## minxer293 (Jun 2, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> View attachment 15925


Oh dear.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 3, 2021)

nice earthquake chart


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> nice earthquake chart


i agree with that


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jun 3, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> View attachment 15925


Wait that's how it's not meant to look?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 3, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Wait that's how it's not meant to look?


yes and here's how mine looks like:

I guess this is a meme time trend too lol


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> yes and here's how mine looks like:
> View attachment 15932
> I guess this is a meme time trend too lol


you have pretty good solves, I do not
also howdid you get it to look like that?


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 3, 2021)

So uh


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 3, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> So uhView attachment 15937


How do i fix this thing XD


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> How do i fix this thing XD


i would recommend taking it apart entirely and reassembling it, it will be painful tho


----------



## moh_33 (Jun 3, 2021)

Cry ;-;


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

moh_33 said:


> Cry ;-;


i agree, I once dropped a 7x7, on a school bus, collected as many pieces as I could, got back home, then didn't have all the pieces to reassemble it...
cry ;-;


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 3, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> you have pretty good solves, I do not
> also howdid you get it to look like that?


If you mean the tool, he uses CubeDesk. In my opinion it's better than csTimer.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> If you mean the tool, he uses CubeDesk. In my opinion it's better than csTimer.


oh, thanks, I have a really cool CStimer background and ill keep using that tho


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 3, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> oh, thanks, I have a really cool CStimer background and ill keep using that thoView attachment 15939


 I'd still recommend checking it out.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I'd still recommend checking it out.


k


----------



## Christopher Fandrich (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

how?


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

ho-how?


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

the same ao3, 3 times


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

WHAT??(EDIT) is CSTimer broken?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 3, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> WHAT??View attachment 15944(EDIT) is CSTimer broken?


Why would it be broken? Also why the hell do you have ao3 on? That's litteraly just the middle of 3 solves.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Why would it be broken? Also why the hell do you have ao3 on? That's litteraly just the middle of 3 solves.


i have it like that because thats the smallest it can go, i want it to be that, then how many solves i did that day is listed up top, and the average, i have an ao100 next to it


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 3, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> i have it like that because thats the smallest it can go, i want it to be that, then how many solves i did that day is listed up top, and the average, i have an ao100 next to it


I see, but that image totally made sense.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> View attachment 15943


this to me doesnt tho


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Jun 3, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> this to me doesnt tho



The ao3 is the middle solve out of 3 and in your case your times probably were like this: 

1. best

2. worst

3. middle (41.26)

4. best

5. worst

In this case, solve N°3 is going to be the middle solve and solve N°4 replaces the other best time (N°1) in the ao3 so nothing changes and solve N°5 replaces N°2 in the ao3 and if N°5 is as bad/ slow as N°2, then the ao3 doesn't change either. Example:



Hope this cleared up something.


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 5, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> View attachment 15962


Fire treated valk I assume?


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 5, 2021)

yep


----------



## Waffles (Jun 5, 2021)

When you use your old MGC elite for the first time in like 3 months

If you’re wondering it’s a T Perm


----------

